# music blown



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

When I play music through my phone it sounds blown out on higher volumes. It Doesn't do this on any other device. I'm running cm7 and I usually use google music.


----------



## inexplicability (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you have any eq settings on?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Some I have messed around with it to try to get it to work


----------



## inexplicability (Aug 21, 2011)

That's why. The eq is meant to be with headphones, not the default speaker. Take off the eq settings when headphones aren't being used.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Its headphones that are what is sounding blown


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Its headphones that are what is sounding blown


1) put eq settings all the way down 2)turn volume all the way up 3) redo eq from there. This mite help


----------

